# Made it to BKK



## A90 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everybody,
So I have been in BKK for a week now (I am here for a month) and I am starting to go a bit stir-crazy. Does anybody know anyplace where I can go to play pool, meet people, or at least socialize? I do the whole tourist bit during the day but would really like to go somewhere at night to relax and meet people. I have two Thai friends here but one works and the other I am still trying to get in contact with. I really do understand that "expat-lonliness" I read so much about. Thanks for any info.


----------



## stuarttootell (Mar 23, 2011)

You should be able to enjoy yourself as it's Songkran from the 13-15th of this month.

Possibly that's why you can't contact your Thai friend


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey A90,

don't know your location. but there is a very nice pool hall called Gullivers on Suk Soi 5 which is quite populated at night with loads of folks to play pool with (several tables). fairly good eats and some good sports on the tele's there. if it's afternoon billards you are interested in, I usually go to suk soi 7. think it is called the wave or something-down the soi on the left just before the open fish resturant. lots of good players duing the day as well. it is across from the (in)famous SOI 7 beer gardeen.. nana bts station is a block or so away.

cheers

phil


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

> down the soi on the left just before the open fish resturant



sorry, it's on the right as you walk down from sukumvit.

my bad

phil


----------



## wahine5678 (Apr 17, 2011)

Also new here in BKK. FOB. Hit me up with a message if you are interested to meet up with a fellow newbie.


----------



## Greyman (Apr 18, 2011)

There are many American pool halls on Soi Nana, [Sukhumvit soi 3.] Or Sukhumvit soi 22 has smaller bars with American style restaurants around Washington Square, [same area.]
Enjoy.


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Greyman said:


> There are many American pool halls on Soi Nana, [Sukhumvit soi 3.] Or Sukhumvit soi 22 has smaller bars with American style restaurants around Washington Square, [same area.]
> Enjoy.


I think soi nana is soi 4 proper but I could be wrong. also, if you want to spend more money try soi33...but do it late.

phil


----------



## Greyman (Apr 18, 2011)

philobert said:


> I think soi nana is soi 4 proper but I could be wrong. also, if you want to spend more money try soi33...but do it late.
> 
> phil


You are right. Soi Nana is soi 4 .
Sorry about the mistake.


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

Greyman said:


> You are right. Soi Nana is soi 4 .
> Sorry about the mistake.


no worries. there are actually quite a few bars in the area and exporing can be a big part of the fun. tons of cheap, *very good *, street food and the people watching alone can keep one occupied for hours...assuming they don't run out of cold beverages that is. 

cheers

phil


----------

